# Don Tomas Candela Cetro No. 2 Cigar Review - Ultra Mild



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a five pack of these because I wanted to try a candela wrapped cigar. The first thing I noticed was the incredible silky feel of the wrapp...

Read the full review here: Don Tomas Candela Cetro No. 2 Cigar Review - Ultra Mild


----------

